

Interviewing, 1 - jsmecham
http://blog.dizzyd.com/blog/2015/01/28/interview1/

======
jeremie
I've been on both sides of dizzyd's interview process and highly respect it,
he should be a mentor to other software engineering managers on how to improve
their hiring practices.

~~~
llimllib
I've been only on the interviewee side, and it was the best process I went
through.

